# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  APPEND replication

## mostafa612003

سلام
من یک سرور sql اینجا دارم که می خواهم یکی از بانکهایش را هرچند وقت یکبار به سرور دیگری انتقال دهم
می خواهم در هر بار انتقال بگویم که فقط جدیدها به بانک اضافه شوند
برای این کار باید چه کاری انجام بدهم
متشکرم

----------


## Mahdavi

دوست عزیز سلام
نگفتید این دو سرور چطور با هم در ارتباطند. هردو روی یک lan  هستن ؟
اگه اینطوره با دستور insert into خیلی راحت میتونی این کار رو بکنی. اگه جدا هستند مثلا با dial این کار رو میکنی با replication می بایست اینکار رو کنی

----------


## S.Azish

مسلمآ راحتترین راه برای پیاده سازی و رفع همچین مشکلی استفاده از امکانی به نام Replication هست. Replication به شما این امکان رو میده که دیتای یکسان روی سرورهای مختلف داشته باشید و این مکانیزم خود به خود در یک پریود زمانی که شما مشخص می کنید اتفاق می افته و فقط تغییرات رو انتقال میده و بسیار سریع هست. برای شروع از ویزاردهای SQL Server شروع کنید.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی ممنون
سرورهایم در lan  نیستند.

این Replication  دقیقا چه کاری انجام میدهد؟
و اینکه چه جوری می توانم از آن استفاده کنم
متشکرم

----------


## Mahdavi

با سلام
یک e-mail  به آدرس من بزن تا چندتا مطلب بفرستم

----------


## vadood

پیشنهاد می کنم اگه می خواهی Dial-Up  وصل شی روی رپلیکیشن زیاد حساب نکنی.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
آقای مهدوی من منتظر ایمیلتان هستم
متشکرم

----------


## Mahdavi

با سلام
با عرض پوزش از تاخیر من مطلب رو فرستادم

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
من می خواهم با dial این کار را انجام بدهم
آیا واقعا همانطور که آقای ودود گفتند باید از خیرش بگذرم یا اینکه نه؟


متشکرم

----------


## S.Azish

تصمیم گیری درباره این موضوع بستگی به حجم اطلاعات و تغییرات در دوره زمانی که شما قصد Replication رو دارید داره. معمولا تغییرات در حد 1000 رکورد در شبانه روز بیشتر از 10 تا 15 دقیقه زمان نمی گیره. من بهتون توصیه میکنم از Replication استفاده کنید تا روشهای دستی.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام 
خیلی متشکرم

من از replication استفاده کردم
ولی وقتی می خواهد یکی از جدولها را کپی کند یک پیغام خطا می دهد

the proccedss could not balk copy into table "nametable"

این جدول با چند جدول دیگر در ارتباط است
جدولهای دیگری نیز هستند که با چند جدول دیگر مرتبط هستند ولی هنگام کپی این جدول پیغام خطا ظاهر می شود.
وقتی این پیغام ظاهر می شود دوباره عمل کپی را از اول شروع می کند
و جدولهای دیگر هم کپی نمی شوند
فکر می کنید مشکل از کجا می تواند باشد؟
متشکرم

----------


## S.Azish

این پیغام خطا میتونه به چند دلیل باشه:

1. Table شما PK نداره
2. Table شما یک یا چند FK داره که اون Table ها در Replication شرکت نمیکنن.

اگر بتونید پیغام کامل Agent رو بدید راحت تر میشه مشکل رو حل کرد.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم
من موفق شدم که یک کپی از بانکم را به یکی از سرورها منتقل کنم
این پیغام خطایی که گفتم برای این جدول خود به خود حل شد اما هر بار برای یک جدول پیش می آمد.

یک سوال برایم پیش آمده 
اگر من بخواهم دوباره تغییراتی که روی بانکم به وجود آمده (مثلا در حد 10 رکورد ) را بخواهم منتقل کنم عمل Replication‌ از اول کارش را شروع می کند یا اینکه فقط همان 10 رکورد اضافه شده را منتقل می کند؟

متشکرم

----------


## S.Azish

خوشبختانه فقط همون 10 رکورد جدید

----------


## mostafa612003

خیلی ممنون
واقعا سرعتش عالی است

----------


## vadood

> تصمیم گیری درباره این موضوع بستگی به حجم اطلاعات و تغییرات در دوره زمانی که شما قصد Replication رو دارید


+ اوضاع مخابرات منطقه  :wink:

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
نمی دونم چه شده که دیگر replication در سرور  sql کار نمی کند
یعنی رکوردهای اضافه شده را به سرورهای دیگر منتقل نمی کند
شما دلیلش را می دانید؟
متشکرم

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
ببخشید عمل replication تغییرات را نیز منتقل می کند یا اینکه فقط رکوردهای جدید را منتقل می کند؟


متشکرم

----------


## vadood

> عمل replication تغییرات را نیز منتقل می کند


بلی می کند.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
من یک فیلد به یکی از جدولها اضافه کردم
ولی متاسفانه این فیلد با عمل replication  به جدول سرور دیگر اضافه نشد 
خودم دستی این کار را کردم اما هر بار که عمل replication را انجام می دهم این فیلد از جدول سرور دیگر حذف می شود.
شما دلیلش را می دونید؟

----------


## S.Azish

کاتالوگهای دیتابیس مبدآ شما با مقصد یکی نیستن. اون جدول رو از لیست کاتالوگها حذف کنید و دوباره اضافه کنید.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
در مورد این پیغام خطا شما چیزی می دانید؟
موقع انجام عمل replication این پیغام ظاهرمی شود.

The subscription has been marked inactive and must be reinitialized at the Publisher. Contact the database administrator.



متشکرم

----------

